# Does anyone here just sit at home and do nothing?



## drew02

I'm not 30+ yet. I'm turning 27 soon and I have the no job stay at home doing nothing with my life. I do have a college degree though but i have S.A and thus am like this.


You read about those young ppl are who in their late teens and early/mid 20s who do nothing and stay at home and play video games or stuff like that and on the computer all day. I'm curious but are there many of you guys who are 30+ who are like this or is that really rare?


----------



## irregularmisfit

i'm a 34 year old female and i don't have a job. and i pretty much sit home every day and play on the computer. i don't have a social life much anymore. it gets very lonely at tines. yeah a lot of times. that's why i joined this site. feeling lonely and alone like no one understands me.. feel like i'm wasting my life away. but not sure what to do with myself either. i would try to get a job if i wasn't waiting on a disability case due to some health issues. sometimes i wish i just had a good friend to hang out with but when i do they always end up leaving or something happens. all i have is my mom really and my son when i get to see him. he lives in another town like 2 and half hours away. so yeah you're not alone.


----------



## Mongoose

I'm 34, and that describes me, though I don't play video games.


----------



## Nick9075

No, I goto the gym & boxing/muay thai classes and I just started taking classes for Journeyman Electrician -- I am the only one in the class without a job in this trade and realize that I basically am just wasting $1400 per class. I don't expect to ever work one day in this field.

I try to make friends & talk to people, but it seems like everyone is very standoffish and snobby and won't associate with me because I am not 'cool enough sort of similar to high school- I was never popular so no-one wanted to be associated with me as it would taint their cool/popular image to be assoc. with this loser. It never really ends...


----------



## Thix

I've just sort of lucked into getting my current and previous jobs. Otherwise I'd probably be in a similar position. It isn't necessarily that I don't want to be a productive individual, but everything that goes along with going out and finding a job seems so daunting.


----------



## gof22

I have a part time job as a dishwasher that I do three or four times a week. After I get home or on my days off I will stay at home and do nothing. Rarely will I go anywhere and if I do it has to be with someone that I know.


----------



## StrangePeaches

so pretty much everyone on here


----------



## labrador

ya i work, but when im home the things I do amount to nothing. Just mundane things or stuff that entertains me. Which most would consider nothing.


----------



## Wingman01

I've been this way for the past seven years. I do have some health problems that keep me from working .Also I live in a predominantly Mexican city so it makes me feel even more out of place. I keep telling myself that I want to change but year after year I keep doing nothing. It's very frustrating but it seems when I try and start something I tend to quit eventually. I know that I'm screwed if anything happens to my Mother. She is the only support I have at this point in my life. She helps me because she knows that my problems stem a lot from her past decisions. I can't keep using that as a excuse I really need to man up and get my life together somehow. I don't really know if I can get a job now since I have no education or trade skills. Plus having very severe SA never helps, my hands tend to start shaking uncontrollably if I do any remedial task. It's like I'm waiting around for the worst to happen and I'm scared to death of that. I have pets and it would kill me if I wasn't able to take care of them. I think that bothers me more than anything right now. Of course I want to be able to take care of myself too. Right now I'm honestly at a dead end but I do really hope I can change things around in my life. I'm still a glass is half full kind of guy but I really need to take some action soon, or those dark days I fear will come true.


----------



## Uffdaa

I've got stuff I need to do as always. 

chores and errands 

Fun stuff no. 

Around where I live people snowboard and ski, bike and hike, boat and fish etc...

I can't afford to do any of those things, I don't have a car nor do I have any of the equipment. 

Nor do I have anyone to do those things with here.


----------



## creasy

When I'm not at work, yeah. I don't have any friends, don't make much money and live in a very small town so my options are limited. Sometimes I'll go to the theater in the next town or look around for restaurants I've never been to or hunt for weird knickknacks at pawn shops. 

My car's messed up right now so I can't do any of that. I have plenty of games and music to keep me occupied, so it's not horribly boring.


----------



## lonelissa

*Baby Steps*

I go through phases where I stay home for days and do nothing but play on the computer. I have responsibilities that force me to leave. I have a job and three kids. I encourage my kids to join sports and activity groups so that they don't end up like me. Which obviously means I have to go to them also... and it is hell for me. The more I leave the house the better my life becomes I've learned over the years. Staying home and thinking and secluding myself just digs a deeper hole into my depression. I make commitments that then feel obligated to attend. This helps me to get out. If you never attend something your invited to you WILL stop getting invited eventually.


----------



## blondebomber9969

_I was laid off from my job 3 years ago and pretty much do nothing but sit home and play games or watch tv. I do get out .. to bring my girls to school and school events .. and visit with 2 lifetime friends. But other than that ... i pretty much don't do anything all day! _
_I worked in customer service for 12 years ... and now i can't even pick up the phone without an anxiety attack!!_


----------



## inconversable

....me too. sit in my room at my codependent sisters house watching sifi on this computer. I downloaded every sifi series.. startreks, stargates, andromada, 25 years of dr who... thousands of shows. I have one playing up in the corner right now...watched them all at least once in the last couple years. Need a dvd player hung in front of me and id probably get up and do a lot of things. I have things I want to do (besides watching my computer) and ocasionally do. I have a messed up spinal cord that does cause me problems so it's the perfect excuse. I've lived in this town for about 7 years and don't have 1 friend (whatever that is).


----------



## Kon

> Does anyone here just sit at home and do nothing?


That's not possible. I'm always thinking about something.


----------



## Lily of the Valley

I work full time. When I'm not working, I am alone, at home, and usually on the internet, reading or watching tv.


----------



## Joeality

37 years old, living with parents and other than doctor's appointments i am a shut-in


----------



## AxeDroid

irregularmisfit said:


> i'm a 34 year old female and i don't have a job. and i pretty much sit home every day and play on the computer. i don't have a social life much anymore. it gets very lonely at tines. yeah a lot of times. that's why i joined this site. feeling lonely and alone like no one understands me.. feel like i'm wasting my life away. but not sure what to do with myself either. i would try to get a job if i wasn't waiting on a disability case due to some health issues. sometimes i wish i just had a good friend to hang out with but when i do they always end up leaving or something happens. all i have is my mom really and my son when i get to see him. he lives in another town like 2 and half hours away. so yeah you're not alone.


Yeah this is me to a T minus the whole woman and child thing. I may be 5 years under the age but that don't mean that I don't look and feel over 30.


----------



## lonesomeboy

I work full time, but when not at work I am at home 98% of the time either on the net, gaming, watching movies or TV shows or occasionally reading. The other 2% when I do get out of the house is to walk the dog, grocery shopping or eating out with family.


----------



## FoundAndLost1

A lot of the time I do :? I'm starting to realize that I am not the introvert that I thought I was. I can't stand sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## anonymid

*raises hand*


----------



## deanman

23 years old, same as you. specially when the unemployment rate here is high. 
spend most of my days at home at computer


----------



## ryobi

I'm an unemployed workaholic if that males any sense-lol


----------



## dingleberryz

I basically just stay home all day and watch u.k. skins but except on those rare occasions where people remember I exist and ask me to hang out :c


----------



## ImSorry

dingleberryz said:


> I basically just stay home all day and watch u.k. skins but except on those rare occasions where people remember I exist and ask me to hang out :c


I did that too lol. I'm from the U.S. and would watch it wishing I was one of them and had friends and stuff. I sound like a loser. Ladies ignore this post. :b


----------



## mostlynotreallythatok

I go through phases. Most of the time sitting at home is all I'm really up for. For like five years. Then I'll have 6 months to a year where I want to get out a bit. To be 100% honest I don't really have any close friends, and only a couple of guys I hang out with maybe once every couple of months, so there's not much reason to go outside.

Even my hobbies, which look like social hobbies at first blush, end up just being me alone in my computer room. I'm a bit of a gamer, but I have no friends so I just play solo. Even when I was into MMOs. I'm learning guitar, but nobody else I know plays an instrument so it's just me plinking away by myself. Haha, I don't even sing. But you probably guessed.


----------



## Joeality

Yep. Sit in my bedroom all day and night except for eating and going to the bathroom. 

I currently live in a small town (with my parents) of about 200 people and there isn't even a traffic light in town, also currently waiting to hear from a surgeon as i need to have both knees replaced so going anywhere is pretty much not gonna happen (don't have a driver's license).

Other than that life sucks.


----------



## intheshadows

When I'm not working there are a few things that keep me going (bowling, poker Sa meetups and now guitar lessons), but there are those times where i just do nothing.


----------



## Fenren

I'm living with parents feeling like an overgrown baby, no job again either. It's a really horrible situation to be in at this age, I'm pushing 40 now. But some people don't even reach 20 and die of terminal cancer so really I shouldn't get down so much!
I never see anyone, no one visits or calls and I may as well be a ghost. 
I'm pretty much undateable and no one would want a relationship with me and the only way I'll have sex now is to pay for it. But that'd make me feel even more of a failure. What's the biggest failure is wasting all these years, too anxious to live my life? No maybe just too dumb...


----------



## Nick9075

Uffdaa said:


> I've got stuff I need to do as always.
> 
> chores and errands
> 
> Fun stuff no.
> 
> *Around where I live people snowboard and ski, bike and hike, boat and fish etc...
> *
> I can't afford to do any of those things, I don't have a car nor do I have any of the equipment.
> 
> Nor do I have anyone to do those things with here.


Yes, people do the same type of stuff here but I don't have anyone to do those activities with plus the equipment is prohibitively expensive.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Yup.


----------



## herk

essentially


----------



## Otherside

At the moment, yes, because I'm signed off school due to illness (That has nothing to do with my SA). I'm going into exams, but I've been advised to stay at home and rest by my doctor.


----------



## AngelClare

Just join a group or volunteer.


----------



## deanman

AngelClare said:


> Just join a group or volunteer.


as soon as i start working ill be volunteering on some animal shelter place. 
I say when i start working cause i need money to come and go at least lol....


----------



## Daveyboy

I wait all week to be away from work then about 12 hours into my weekend I'm completely bored. Sometimes I even think I was going to make a slum day of it go get pizza, rent a movie, come home pig out sleep ect.. end up not doing even that. Just stare. I did join this group friday its a meetup for social anxiety here on long island said there was 280 members. Was alittle disppionted to see they go out once a month (which is OK) but it was only like 5 people each time and always the same 5. But maybe I'll give it a shot anyway.


----------



## AK32

I do, I never go out and do anything. I don't drink and I don't dance so bars and clubs are out of the question and I don't really have any friends so going to the movies or other things are boring so I don't do that. In fact I don't even go out to go to school because I am enrolled online.


----------



## heysam

Yes, me.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

lonesomeboy said:


> I work full time, but when not at work I am at home 98% of the time either on the net, gaming, watching movies or TV shows or occasionally reading. The other 2% when I do get out of the house is to walk the dog, grocery shopping or eating out with family.


I'm pretty much the same.

I did stay at home doing nothing all day for a couple months when I was unemployed. (after a year of non stop job hunting, and just about to give up)
I almost lost my mind. I don't think I could handle staying home doing nothing all day for years!


----------



## SilentLyric

pretty much. I see on OKcupid all these profiles and it just blows me away how much more of a life these girls have.


----------



## deanman

ManOnTheMOON said:


> The computer is the problem for most of us. Stop going online/tv and you'll be forced out.


without my pc or tv, i would probably be dead by now since i made all that my confort zone


----------



## Reprise

i goto work part time and sit around watching tv at work, do the occasional job, but most of the time im pretty relaxed,

i have met a few people that experience mental health issues so just hang out with them and do a bit of exercise (boxing) 

when im at home i tend to watch lots of movies ...the latest and greatest, but other then that im just waiting around so i can go back to work and start earning some $$$ so i can survive, its pretty cut-throat competing with everyone else, and all i want to do is get ahead and stay healthy and give up the smokes...

2013 already, im just disapointed were all not living on the moon yet.....:clap


----------



## Anxietyriddled

Computers are sucking the soul outa us! I literally sat my *** in this computer chair every day for years. some times I think I just pick it up and chuck it in the street.


----------



## jgc7881

I have a wife and 3 year old daughter, so they're always getting me to do stuff. Ironically, no one in my family knows how I get around social environments. At home around them I'm calm and self assured, but it's when I get to work or somewhere else that the anxiety can kick in. I don't think my level of SA is as bad as some of you (from reading random posts on this board), but it's still something that prevents me from opening up and has handicapped my life.


----------



## paxeuropa

You're not alone Drew. I have two friends and no family; it goes without saying, Christmas got kind of lonely. I used to spend most of my time near the pc, but these days, I tend to only be on it to put a new book on my e-reader.


----------



## Anxietyriddled

It's like my life is flashing before my eyes and I'm stuck in stasis!


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

This is my life for 4 years now,Im now 24 and this started in early 2008 when I was still 19. smh.fml.
Will be like this in 30s.:no I dont wanna live srs.


----------



## Lifeofanartist

Maybe everyone could commit to going out to a park or a free museum one day just to get out and look around a bit.

The reason I stay home is because I am broke.
When I have money I do stuff like shopping, lessons, travel

Computers are like euthenizing people in a way. People get isolated and do nothing. 

I might play pretend tourist and take the train into the city and ride the free tourist bus around and look at stuff.


----------



## glarmph

Technically have a part time job. (currently too crippled with anxiety to go). And that's about it. Stay at home the rest of the time. Every day is groundhog day. Computer, reading, games fill the rest of the time.


----------



## creasy

ManOnTheMOON said:


> The computer is the problem for most of us. Stop going online/tv and you'll be forced out.


Without the internet, I'd play games.
Without games, I'd watch tv.
Without tv, I'd read books.
Without books, I'd masturbate.
Without a dick, I'd kill myself.

NO ESCAPE


----------



## brettfavre4life

Like others in this thread, I work full time and then come home and sit in my room. On weekends I don't even speak out loud other than to get my dog to go outside. It gets lonely when you have absolutely nothing to look forward to.

It's strange because I hate feeling so lonely and empty, but I hate the thought of doing something else even more.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am usually online working or cleaning up the house. :stu

Or taking a nap.


----------



## bottleofblues

I hate my job but i also hate the weekends as well cos i just get bored. I like going to my yoga class even though its quite hard work just to have something to do, i get bored easily the more active i am the better i feel about life.


----------



## Mr Grey

I love to stay at home. I love it love it love it! I sometimes like to imagine that my home is a spaceship and that I CAN'T open the door because I'll be sucked by the vacuum of space.


----------



## Anoeth

I do nothing. I'm unemployed and spend most of my time watching shows/browsing the net. I sleep like 9-14 hrs a day if I don't have to be up on day people hours.

I've been trying to do stuff the past 2 years. Force myself to some meetups, gym, wander stores/mall/flea markets or whatever alone or with a close friend. Take pictures. Hike. Slow bus downtown and eat or get a coffee & see if something is happening if it's daytime, listen to podcasts even though I could do that at home it feels like I'm doing something.

I've done some fun stuff on the meetups that's legit 'doing things', but still feel like none of it 'counts' compared to people with kids, vacations & careers. It's still honestly 90% internet/sleep though. ;\


----------



## User007

Me 2 i just chill home suffing the internet.. do some house chors 
Washing dishes cleaning i only go out when i have to run errands 
Like go buy food at the supermarket which i hate.. I tired getting a job 
But no one will hire me cause i have no experince i just gave up..


----------



## Nekomata

I don't really do much besides laze around at home. Either that or I go to my boyfriend's house... which generally means I do the same things, but with alcohol handy if I have money. ;-; but hey, when I'm at home I do watch a lot of movies/anime, writing based roleplays... I sometimes actually feel like I accomplish things related to those hobbies too xD *needs to get a job* <_<


----------



## AJFA88

I work 6 days a week. usually i get home and do the essentials, spend time with girlfriend, sometimes to go the gym which i've been doing more often for the sake of taking time off computer


----------



## brandonmag

drew02 said:


> I'm not 30+ yet. I'm turning 27 soon and I have the no job stay at home doing nothing with my life. I do have a college degree though but i have S.A and thus am like this.
> 
> You read about those young ppl are who in their late teens and early/mid 20s who do nothing and stay at home and play video games or stuff like that and on the computer all day. I'm curious but are there many of you guys who are 30+ who are like this or is that really rare?


I'm not quite as old as you, but yes. Social Anxiety has got the better of me.


----------



## Daveyboy

Yeah mostly SAS, and tv. Just got the nerve to join one of those meet up clubs for social anxiety. First one I could make was for tomorrow, just found out it was canceled. Bummer


----------



## ILOVEXANAX

I dont work so i dont do anything. I wait til evening waiting til the hours go by so I can go to sleep if i can get too sleep with the aid of an alternating med. During the day it depedns i might have an appointment but most of the time nope music, computer or i sleep for an hour or two. Groundhog day pretty much


----------



## Mersault

I was like that for years. I have a uni degree, but no prospect of working on something relatively influenced by it. I am currently enlisted in some work seminars, and might end up as some sort of clerk somewhere, which may help me.


----------



## eveningbat

drew02 said:


> I'm not 30+ yet. I'm turning 27 soon and I have the no job stay at home doing nothing with my life. I do have a college degree though but i have S.A and thus am like this.
> 
> You read about those young ppl are who in their late teens and early/mid 20s who do nothing and stay at home and play video games or stuff like that and on the computer all day. I'm curious but are there many of you guys who are 30+ who are like this or is that really rare?


Likewise. I am 27 and jobless. It's a shame. I can't find a job still.


----------



## eveningbat

ryobi said:


> I'm an unemployed workaholic if that males any sense-lol


It does make sense. Me too!


----------



## PerfectDark

I luckly have a job but besides that yes, thats what I do. I come home after work and spend my time alone with TV, Computer and reading. It's not only SA but I just have no clue what else to do, there is nothing that I would ever like to do, anhedonia.

So yeah even though I have a job I'm still pretty much wasting my life.


----------



## annsamantha

*i do nothing*

i sit in n do nothing, im 26, i dont have a degree n i notice most people on here seem very creative n intelligent but im just bla bla boring n no interests or knowledge of anything, im sooooooo depressed but now people are gettin fed up cause i have a daughter so i should snap out of it, i just wanna die


FoundAndLost said:


> A lot of the time I do :? I'm starting to realize that I am not the introvert that I thought I was. I can't stand sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## lobo81865

Wow. I am 47, and I guess my life isn't as bad as I thought. I have a great federal job in healthcare for which I earned my degree after military service. I have my own home, new car, etc. What I don't have is friends, or a romantic partner due to shyness and a nervous stomach. I socialize plenty at work because I have to travel to my patients' houses, but I have no friends outside of that realm.


----------



## tennislover84

I'm 28, unemployed and still live in my parents' house. It does get very depressing and I can identify with what somebody said earlier about feeling like a grown up baby. I want to live my own, independent life, so I try to live as separately as I can in the same house. But really it makes me more lonely, as I'm living in a house with two other people yet spend most of my time alone.

My parents are great though, and I love them very much. They just carry on their own life around me, which I'm glad they can do, because I don't want to drag them down too. I tend to stay inside because I don't know anyone outside my family, and although my parents *always* ask if I want to go out with them, the older I've gotten, the worse it makes me feel. Sometimes I'll go out with them to some town, but it really does make me feel like a child, or a pet, if I'm following them around at this age. They go on lots of holidays in their caravan, or to hotels, and they ask I want to go too, but I just don't feel comfortable with it anymore. I feel less depressed being on my own, but at least feeling like my own person.

I've rambled on as usual  but yes, I generally sit at home and "do nothing." Although, it's not doing nothing unless you literally sit on a chair and stare into space! I spend my time sleeping, browsing the internet, watching tennis and old episodes of Star Trek: The Next Generation. I also spend a LOT of time researching anything and everything. I've never gone to university, but in many ways, I've been self-taught on a lot of subjects. It's a bit frustrating actually, because I've spent so much time learning without being able to get a qualification for my efforts.


----------



## Jitterynurse

I'm a registered nurse, so it takes some recovering for me after I've done my shifts. I have noticed that on my days off if I don't make a plan for things I'm going to work on or get done, I will mess around on the computer and do nothing all day. I get down and depressed until the kids come home from school, and then I perk up, but the day is pretty far gone by that time. Then I get angry at myself for wasting a day. Some days I spend planning things all day long and getting nowhere. I get sick of planning and not accomplishing. The best way for me to combat blowing my time off is set a plan and do as much of it as I can, and be careful to also be good to myself and plan a little "down time" to relax as well. I am 43, and the habit of letting social phobia and depression run your life only gets worse with time if you don't set up ways to combat it.


----------



## dismiss

Yes, I sit at home and do nothing... But, the computer is not the problem... 

The problem is the lack of money, & stress and physical strain from my job. Working harder & more hours for less money than I should earn.
If I had the money, & didn't need as much recovery time, I'd be out more. As I used to be. 
Especially since I have supplements to help knock back my SA.


----------



## straightarrows

I feel sick most of the time


millenniumman75 said:


> I am usually online working or cleaning up the house. :stu
> 
> Or taking a nap.


I guess this is how we c u here all day long  lucky!


----------



## DubnRun

God damn its hard. Exercise and better diet are my only coping strategies. Not only do I have no job or money or anything to leave the house for, but have no one to talk to 24/7 including every weekend. Only a job is going to get me to meet new people. Going to pubs alone is a no no, unless you enjoy getting awkward stares and sn.iggers.


----------



## DubnRun

Sometimes I do literally stare into space, zoned out from depression doing literally nothing...

Society is a ****ing joke


----------



## loneranger

There are days I do nothing. Sometimes daydreaming about being social.


----------



## debutante

I'm always doing something. I may not go out for a night of fun every weekend but even while I'm at home I find myself entertained by reading, playing guitar, programming. I would love to do more outdoor stuff however I live in a small town and underemployed so I try to limit my activities that aren't so far away (houston is the biggest city closest to me but that takes over an hour to get to). I miss being around people, even though I don't say much at times.


----------



## 77alomor

I am 35 with two kids, the worst stay at home mother, I struggle to take them to school, do food shopping, housework, go out etc. I had a job in 2010, had a severe panic attack and depression, walked out of my job with no explanation got sacked, ended up having health problems 2 operations between 2010-2011. Kids father works, looks after kids when he's home, my oldest son 12 years does a lot and my 4 year old is like a 7 year old, both independent. I have a degree and held over 15 jobs.
Today, I just sat on the sofa, didn't watch tv and looked at the wall. I go on the internet sometimes but can't remember what I read, look for etc. 
If I had no partner or kids, I literally wouldn't go out, starve myself to death. I can go all day without eating, my partner always notices.


----------



## mca90guitar

im 22 but ya Spend lots of time doing nothing. All my friends work sceduals are different and there is absolutly nothing to do around here. So most just go online, shoot my bow, hunt and play guitar. During summer ill hang out with friends alot more, fish, kayak, hike etc...

I have a part time job and work 5 days a week, im out of school right now and live with my family still. Im going to apply for Lineman school soon and then look for a apprenticeship when im done.


----------



## HeartofDarkness

I just turned 34 and am in the same boat. I have a seasonal job, but this is the off season so things won't change for me till March. But that's the only positive. I'm still broke and living with my parents. I saved up and invested all my money in 2 businesses, the 2nd of which just failed on me this past Dec. So I'm going through a really tough time right now. I never thought my life would end up like this. It's going to be a long time before I can get myself back on my feet again. :|


----------



## SandyInfinity

Mr Grey said:


> I love to stay at home. I love it love it love it! I sometimes like to imagine that my home is a spaceship and that I CAN'T open the door because I'll be sucked by the vacuum of space.


*lolol* :lol


----------



## SandyInfinity

77alomor said:


> I had a job in 2010, had a severe panic attack and depression, walked out of my job with no explanation got sacked,


same i just dropped out and made my own world in mmorpgs


----------



## HeistShysta

At 22 years old I spend most of my days in solitary confinement. I'm a university student and still going for my bachelor's degree, something i should have finished 1.5 years ago. Right now, I'm waiting for the final months of the school-year so that I can retry my bachelor's degree and finish my study. Until that time, I will probably spend most of my days alone in my parents house, playing video games, watching porn and television and occasionally doing things I enjoy before falling in the same self-destructive routine again. 

I play games most of the time and tend to watch porn and Comedy Central, to make the day go away. I sleep till midday, wake up around 11-12 AM and get my breakfast around 1 PM. That is when my day of doing nothing has officially begun. I do not particularly like these habits, gaming amounts to nothing more then doing the same thing over and over again. Most games tend to look similar (shooting, dodging, shooting, fetching, level up, AGAIN) but I still play them just to ease the tension and to fill up my day. Pornography has lost its ability to pleasure me. I don't really have any 'action' that satisfies me, but again, its just there to fill up 1 or 2 hours of my day.

It isn't so hard as it sounds, I still have brothers and sisters who tend to be supportive and which I can turn to if I need help (I never do it). But the fact of the matter is, that this has been my situation for the last 1.5 years and that means that during that time I haven't really been up to much and I certainly haven't laid a groundwork for a future career or job or anything. 

It's a shame, I know that the most fun a person can have is getting in the zone and doing things that he/she enjoys and that engage the mind and the senses. And still, while living in the first-world with a government student stipend and total freedom to do what I want, I manage to begin and end the day by sitting at home while waiting to go back to sleep. I remember it being not always this bad, I usually had high-school and things like that to give me a excuse to go somewhere, but since I aced (meaning: passed) most of my university course, I don't have anything to do right now. Except to wait for the final thesis-course which hopefully lands me a degree (while still not knowing what to do after that degree, and mind you, I have had over 2 years to think about it).

I don't know what the problem is, its probably a anxiety or depression related something. I tend to have a conditioned response to stuff happening, which always gets me in the low-mood. But I haven't really talked to someone about it nor have I visited a psychologist or a doctor. The advice that I can give you, because I have been talking about myself all this time, how inattentive of me, is to try to go out. Somewhere and Anywhere are appropriate choices. I have been going on walks through the small park we have here in the city. I know for a fact that it helps me, I just don't know in why. Maybe if you are able to live in your own mind, these walks can also be helpful for you.


----------



## HeistShysta

I see that youre question was not concerned with me, but with people in your age group. While I cant make claims for a age group, I do know someone who went through this routine of 'sitting at home and doing nothing' while she was 26-27 years old. But again, that isnt really the answer you were looking for.


----------



## dig

I actually did some university work tonight for the first time in 5 months. My usual routine is to slump in front of the internet and browse aimlessly all night.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

I'm on hiatus from my internet selling gig because the website I sell on is messed up right now and there's no point to making anything until they fix it. I'm actually enjoying my time off and getting to sit and chat on the forum. But otherwise there isn't anything to do where I live. There's nothing for miles, everything is a drive. So I basically sit here bored until I work on something. I spend time with my kids when they're home which isn't much during the school year. I spend time with my husband when he's home after work. Otherwise it's just me and my pets all day. And you guys on the forum until I have to go back to working on things for my store.


----------



## riderless

^
You sound too normal to spend a long time on this site,
which by my own logic now, makes me quite abnormal...
but I knew that already..


----------



## evadtl

when I cant stand being alone anymore, I'll jump in the car and take a ride to the beach and see all the happy people. Then I come home and sit here for three of four day's.


----------



## Cyzygy

I was able to overcome my anxiety enough to get a decent job - so most of the time I spend there. I actually dread coming home ...to nothing. Moreover, on weekends I can't wait until Monday so I can go back to work. It's pretty depressing to hear how my peers are always going to concerts, festivals, etc. or doing stuff with their families and I will come home to no one and do nothing 

When I'm at home, I try to occupy myself with hobbies - like building or developing stuff or playing musical instruments - most of the time, however, I'm watching tv or surfing to the ends of the intertubes.


----------



## bubbletea

Well I am going to school but I have no job and I don't go out except for school. I like being home the rest of my time to sleep, use the internet, or watch movies. Meh

Once I graduate I hope I'll have some money and income for a real life


----------



## Folded Edge

I'm back at college (UK type) and I'm hoping to go onto university next year. I have no social life outside of college but I'm hoping that the intensity of study will fill my time productively, I just need to quit drinking alone as much as I am.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I do yard and house work as chores. But I'm content watching Netflix and playing Xbox 360.


----------



## riderless

hey, posting on forums, playing solitaire and generally surfing the net, can't be considered nothing!
And I sometimes look up Wikipedia. Self-educating more like it!


----------



## Darktower776

Lacking Serotonin said:


> I do yard and house work as chores. But I'm content watching Netflix and playing Xbox 360.


Right. When I sit at home I actually do _productive_ things like the above poster, except replace Xbox 360 with PS3. I usually watch Netflix, occasionally play video games, read books, watch TV shows, etc. when I'm not out.

I do work and go to school part time though.


----------



## Lunar Delta

When I am not at work, sitting around at home is all I ever do. I have nowhere to go, nobody to talk to, nothing at all better to do except sit on the computer. I spend every single weekend at home on the computer doing nothing because there is literally nothing better to do. It depresses me to go back to work because everyone is always talking about all the cool things they do. I wish there were cool things for me to do. I would like to go out and do things, but almost all available activities other than just walking around by myself are designed for highly extroverted, neurotypical people. There's nothing stopping me from just going out other than the fact that everything normal people do I find extremely trite and boring.


----------



## ilsr

evadtl said:


> when I cant stand being alone anymore, I'll jump in the car and take a ride to the beach and see all the happy people. Then I come home and sit here for three of four day's.


I tried that. Then noticed some stared at me. Once I ate some pickup in my car, and this dude, his wife and kids were hanging around staring at me in my car while I was parked at the beach. They were trying to figure out what "kind" of loser I was probably.


----------



## ilsr

Lunar Delta said:


> When I am not at work, sitting around at home is all I ever do. I have nowhere to go, nobody to talk to, nothing at all better to do except sit on the computer. I spend every single weekend at home on the computer doing nothing because there is literally nothing better to do. It depresses me to go back to work because everyone is always talking about all the cool things they do. I wish there were cool things for me to do. I would like to go out and do things, but almost all available activities other than just walking around by myself are designed for highly extroverted, neurotypical people. There's nothing stopping me from just going out other than the fact that everything normal people do I find extremely trite and boring.


One time , a few years ago, some nice, and decently looking lady I happened to meet invited me to "help" her make dinner. So I arrived and went with her to the store, we talked , about her ex, and such and her hobbies. etc. 5 hours later later in the night, I tried to cuddle with her, kiss her. She abruptly got up and said she needed to sleep, effectively kicking me out. Later I wrote to her if she wanted to meet up later. She said she wanted to write her book be alone etc. two years later, I happened to meet up with her. She said she met someone who left. Of course they had a bunch of sex. But she had totally lied to me about not wanting to meet anyone else. Now I realized her talk that night was a clue. She was just recently dumped when I went on her "date". Basically I was used to assuage her then-low esteem being dumped recently. Because nice guys just get used. Players("winners") multiple use women in their prime and just leave them baggaged and worn.

The depressing thing. i shouldn't be mad at about it but I'm such a mad whining loser. I don't know if I should just think about suicide , or continue to be mad, because neither is helpful. It was probably my last and only shot of progressing to a "real" date. This only happened once in my life. the world seems to actually reward being selfish and knowing how to get "more" (more women, more money) than anyone else despite the inequality. I ll be too old in 10 years to be physically attractive(not really attractive, more like not looking old,worn and wrinkly) at all anymore. So nothing to look forward to except the end of life. (if that is indeed a blessing)


----------



## ilsr

Being of the older group. It only gets worse. cousins and siblings start to have their own families, so they no longer even bother to visit or talk on the phone anymore. If one hasn't already lost the respect of the extended family already, this side gets worse when one doesn't have their own family. So still being in your 20's is a lot better than being old and alone even though it can already be bad at that younger age. I wish I had better hope to say of being single so long with few or no friends and failed to achieve a respectable involved career , having lived up to now, but I don't..:blank


----------



## intap33

What production things do you people do I have nothing production to do so I need to do more things, I sit for long times and stare into space. I like to count each item in the backdrop of scenes for a show. I count them and write them down and tally them, i combine total of items for about 5 shows and see who is the winner for this.


----------



## anomnomnom

I'm nearly old enough to post here (sigh!)

Thats all I've done all day, I long for the weekend, I hate my job so much, I'm so happy on friday evenings when its over..

But then for what, I just sit about and do nothing all weekend, I've been somewhat "productive" today and actually played a few video games (as bad as that sounds thats probably the most productive my weekends been for the last few months..)

I just dont know what to do with myself, doesnt help I don't really have anyone about to do anything with even if I actually felt motivated to do something in the first place..:sus


----------



## KILLuminati

Hello un social folks I'm new to this board... I'm always looking for random (help) sites or something because I myself have no life and just got through saying "I wish I was dead" over a hundred times walking around the apt with nothing to do... Well I have a baby but he's with his dad just sitting watching tv... My baby dosnt even like me... My dude dosnt understand me or what I go through I'm constantly crying and I have a journal I write in which is filled with [email protected] least I don't feel so alone after all even though I really am deeply alone... No life no friends no nothing... Just a breathing human being wasting space in this world...


----------



## soulstorm

I have a full time job, but I love staying at home by myself. As the years roll by though I wonder who will take care of me when I'm much older, or if anyone will even care. What if I have a heart attack at home while I'm by myself? The conscience of a SAS'er is always thinking about the worst case scenario, IMO.


----------



## victoriangirl

After I got laid off, I was happy about the fact that I did not have to go to that damn job (hated it) but I ended up doing close to nothing. I was also in quite a lot of pain due to fibromyalgia and past surgeries. But doing nothing was worse for my pain so I decided it was time to do something useful. I started volunteering at the animal shelter. I got to know a few people, was spending and helping animals. A grateful feeling at the end of the day despite the pain.

But on my second day, I fell into a ditch and dislocated my shoulder, hurt my ankle real bad. I had to wheel myself around in a wheelchair for 3 weeks, could not take a shower etc. Now 3 months on, I am still dealing with the pain (now a frozen shoulder) and am back to step 1. I do not dare to leave the house now - not only because of anxiety, but also because I am afraid of falling. The pain is so bad.... 

I tried to do good and it feels like I got punished. I don't see the point of it all most times. so yes, I am stuck at home, doing nothing - except shoulder exercises to get my shoulder working again.


----------



## Kml5111

Yep. I do nothing at home and I end up questioning my existence.


----------



## INFPGamer

Ouch Victoriangirl.  Congrats to you on the volunteering though. It can take guts to get out there.


----------



## Matteos

drew02 said:


> You read about those young ppl are who in their late teens and early/mid 20s who do nothing and stay at home and play video games or stuff like that and on the computer all day. I'm curious but are there many of you guys who are 30+ who are like this or is that really rare?


Well, I do have a full time job but otherwise I stay home most of the time. The computer has been my escape from anxiety since I was 11.. over 20 years ago. I play MMOs, FPS, RTS, RPGs... anything that is good


----------



## meandernorth

Most of my contacts are with providers, case managers, and support staff. Whenever I get a job lead or application response, I pursue it but that has been a rough road.


----------



## gloomy

pretty much everyday


----------



## LloydIrving

I don't go out at all. I stay at home and have fun by myself. Dont' have friends. Most people would say that's boring but it's normal and fun to me.


----------



## SusanStorm

Yeah,mostly. I don't have a job at the moment,so I usually stay at home. I'm actually happy that I don't have to go to the job I had anymore because I absolutely hated it.
But it's not great just being at home doing close to nothing every day. I try to keep busy with hobbies,cooking,watching tv shows and video games,but lately I haven't done much. Only video games,tv shows and sitting in front of the computer.

I'm waiting for an application for getting into this program for people who are sick or is struggling with something,but it takes time. If I get that I might get financial support to go back to school,but we'll see.


----------



## WinterSolace

*Blah, Blah, Bored and Anxious*

I too is crippled from SAD. I sit home all day unable to work because of this. I wish I didn't have this, but I do. I get so bored out of my mind just sitting home doing nothing. I clean, and do laundry.:|


----------



## 7th.Streeter

i used to but im working now..but i kinda hate my work lol, so its a double edge sword >.> bleh


----------



## boogiesmash

I mostly am like this as well. My psychologist recommended meetup as way to get out and have fun. It is sometimes hard to go out and talk to new people since I feel akward.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I do a lot of job hunting, but lately there haven't been many opportunities, so I pretty much sit and do nothing all day. Not sure if I even am ready to go back to work, but I doubt it will be as bad as this.


----------



## cloister2

I spend about half my waking time at home. I am convinced that getting out of the house is important to my recovery. I work at night in a job I am ashamed to have and would like to get another day job, which would get me out of the house even more to work on my social skills. I go out a lot to exercise and shop. But this is after years of isolation.


----------



## BlueLeah

I work 30 hrs a week at a doctors office. My free time.....I spend most of it alone. I'm from Canada and live in the USA now. I have no family or close friends here. I'm usually ok with being alone but I do get extremely lonely sometimes. Holidays, evenings during the weekend or when I do go out in public and see a happy couple....those are difficult times. I make an effort each weekend now to do something other than run errands. Walk my dog at the park, go to Starbucks for a latte, go thrifting, browse a bookstore....I feel like if I don't keep it up, I'll regress. I'm also hoping that by doing these things, I'll meet people/form friendships. No such luck yet  Probably the way I inch away from everyone puts them off a bit.....haha


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

victoriangirl said:


> After I got laid off, I was happy about the fact that I did not have to go to that damn job (hated it) but I ended up doing close to nothing.


I'm in that situation right now. I had some vacation days left so I could use those up. So in december I'm officially unemployed. Done nothing the past two weeks. Can't be arsed to even do the dishes. I'm addicted to entertainment I think. I'm the grandmaster of procrastination. If only that could have been a job. I would be legendary.


----------



## ilsr

cloister2 said:


> I spend about half my waking time at home. I am convinced that getting out of the house is important to my recovery. I work at night in a job I am ashamed to have and would like to get another day job, which would get me out of the house even more to work on my social skills. I go out a lot to exercise and shop. But this is after years of isolation.


if you don't mind, what kind of job at night are you ashamed about? I am ok with pm too; or if you'd rather not say, I'm ok with that too. Just curious about it as I've turned down certain low paying menial jobs I'd rather not try. (recently a sales job; because I'd be a waste of time for the job really, and I didn't know it was sales until I got more info. i.e. many of Craigslist listings are misleading ads for sales jobs in disguise. )


----------



## ghoskin

BlueLeah said:


> . I'm usually ok with being alone but I do get extremely lonely sometimes. Holidays, evenings during the weekend or when I do go out in public and see a happy couple....those are difficult times. I make an effort each weekend now to do something other than run errands. Walk my dog at the park, go to Starbucks for a latte, go thrifting, browse a bookstore....I feel like if I don't keep it up, I'll regress. I'm also hoping that by doing these things, I'll meet people/form friendships. No such luck yet  Probably the way I inch away from everyone puts them off a bit.....haha


That's freaky, really similar to the way i am. And i do exactly the same stuff in my spare time (when i go out). Except i don't have a dog :blank


----------



## cupoftealee

Pretty much, yes.

I hate listening to other people's advice when they tell me why don't I do this or that. The local area has nothing to do. I have no real friends. Anyone who I can ask to go out is either busy or has no money. I offer to pay for them but they won't take it.


----------



## salparadise25

I am 31 and spend most of my time at home.
dont work,dont have many friends,just go online and think/worry most of the day.
hopefully before you get to 30,you will find your place in the world


----------



## cupoftealee

salparadise25 said:


> I am 31 and spend most of my time at home.
> dont work,dont have many friends,just go online and think/worry most of the day.
> hopefully before you get to 30,you will find your place in the world


When you say think/worry, do you mean dwell?  I was recently reminded of this difference and it's true, you're either a thinker or a dweller.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I doubt very much if anyone does absolutely nothing.


----------



## cloister2

ils25r said:


> if you don't mind, what kind of job at night are you ashamed about? I am ok with pm too; or if you'd rather not say, I'm ok with that too. Just curious about it as I've turned down certain low paying menial jobs I'd rather not try. (recently a sales job; because I'd be a waste of time for the job really, and I didn't know it was sales until I got more info. i.e. many of Craigslist listings are misleading ads for sales jobs in disguise. )


deliveries


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I work, but i don't work enough. I spend a lot of time at home alone. I go for walks and shopping to get me and my mind out of these walls because i want to come home and enjoy being home instead of feeling like i'm in a prison i pay 525$ a month for.


----------



## random lonely man

i was always alone. i mean i never had any real friends. but i kinda enjoyed my life till 30. i went to movies (sometimes with friends and sometimes alone), went to concerts (sometimes with friends, sometimes alone). and sometimes i just got on long walks around my town at night or at the day.

i never had a proper job. i always changed jobs like clothes. 

i quit my fulltime job when i was 30 years old and now i live with my dad since i can't afford my own flat.

i have a part time job where i earn something like 450 euro per month. i work the night shift at a supermarket. i have no health coverage. 

since my 30th birthday i have a skin disease in my face and since i have no health coverage i have to pay all the meds myself. 

they are so expensive that i can't afford them, so i have to live with my skindisease. i look like 
darth vader without his helmet. 

since i have this skindisease i dont go out much anymore. i rarely go shopping . i don't go for walks in the day. sometimes at night.

i don't watch movies at the cinema anymore and i dont go on concerts or in pubs or any social events.

i have become a hermit. i would love to go out and meet with friends...even if they are fake friends but i can't bring myself to go out anymore since i look so terrible.

you learn to appreciate the life you had before...even if it was a lonely life with fake friends when you have a skin disease and everybody looks at you like you are "the man without a face" all of a sudden.

i AM the man without a face. i can relate to him 

the thing is...i can talk to people...i can talk to girls and i can laugh but this skindisease has killed my social life. i feel like a hermit since i turned 30.

i feel cheated by life. 

i stay at home since i turned 30 and do nothing...i watch movies, read and play pc games. 

i hate my life and i dont want to think about what will be in 10 years. my life isn't going to change anymore. i will always be "the man without a face".


----------



## Itachi Uchiha

irregularmisfit said:


> i'm a 34 year old female and i don't have a job. and i pretty much sit home every day and play on the computer. i don't have a social life much anymore. it gets very lonely at tines. yeah a lot of times. that's why i joined this site. feeling lonely and alone like no one understands me.. feel like i'm wasting my life away. but not sure what to do with myself either. i would try to get a job if i wasn't waiting on a disability case due to some health issues. sometimes i wish i just had a good friend to hang out with but when i do they always end up leaving or something happens. all i have is my mom really and my son when i get to see him. he lives in another town like 2 and half hours away. so yeah you're not alone.[
> 
> How do you support yourself financially? I've always been curious of how people don't work...Also, I'm not trying to offend, I don't have a job currently bc I quit due to SA. nvm just read ur full post lol! but now I have another question.
> 
> Was it difficult getting disability aid? (assuming its for mental illness)
> How was the process for you?
> 
> I've been thinking about applying but dunno if its worth the trouble so details would be nice. I really can't work rn bc of SA, I can barely do school. thank you


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I work but it ain't nothing much different because i dont make good money anyways.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

No. But I do sit at home and mess around on the internet.


----------



## Evo1114

I tell people I 'do nothing', but really I'm on the computer, doing work, watching tv or movies, listening to music, napping. Probably nothing thrilling for most people, but twerks for me.


----------



## Mongoose

All I do is fool around on the internet, go to the gym, and go to the market.


----------



## shana

Yes, I'm a 31 yo female and I don't have a job (I've only had one job in my life, when I was 17, for 2 weeks) but I go to school online part-time and I'll be graduating in a few months. Right now, I'm grateful that I have those 2 classes to keep me busy. I used to go to the gym a few days a week, but I was uncomfortable there, so I stopped my membership. But I need to lose weight, so I have to exercise at least every other day. I go walking around my neighborhood once-twice/week (which I don't like doing), but usually I stay at home and exercise with a DVD. I also volunteer once a week with dogs, and it's hard to do it more often b/c I don't have my own car and the animal shelter is far from my home. Currently, even with the 2 classes and volunteering once a week, I still get bored, and at times I feel my anxiety is getting worse. 

BTW my mother controls my life, so I can't do anything without her permission. At my age, this can be frustrating at times. But I have to try to keep a positive attitude. 

I was considering buying a Playstation (or whatever they're called) to help me with the boredom, but part of me has stopped me from doing this, thinking it's a lot of money and I don't need it, or that I don't want to waste my time playing video games. 

I also spend most of my time at home, watching tv, sleeping, reading, or playing games on my computer. Yes, it does feel like I'm wasting my life. I live with my parents and sister and cat, so my family's always around me.


----------



## andy1984

i often don't do much... i go through phases of playing video games for weeks, and feeling bad about it. i don't have a job now. i did have one, and didn't like it. but i'm going back to study in a month and a half. i feel a bit guilty/bad about not doing enough, which is good i suppose, because it makes me do a bit more.

i do try to go to meetup a few times a week, or go hiking and camping on my own. i've been trying to make friends, but i'm not good at it.

aw reading what i wrote makes me feel sympathy for myself. i'm doing my best


----------



## cloister2

When I am not at work (I work at night), I try not to just lay around in bed. But inevitably I sleep in until 11am on most days. Then I just do my best to take care of my environment. Sometimes I run or exercise. I have to eat and cook. But this is after I spent a long time (maybe my whole life) doing nothing. I am a fish out of water. My life is lonely, empty, boring, pathetic.

But this is after spending nearly my whole life sitting around, doing nothing. Even as a child I would just watch tv for 6 hours straight sometimes.


----------



## sajs

I have a job (not many hours though) But when I am not there I am at home, I don't like much to play video games (maybe sometimes, but just for clearing my mind), I am thinking all day (which is pretty boring).


----------



## furament

i make these


----------



## No Limit

I always dread the moment when someone at work asks me what I'm doing for the weekend or how my weekend went because I'm a home body for the most part besides doing errands like grocery shopping, gym, etc.


----------



## da duck

I've probably wasted the last 10 years. I usually do nothing, or study from time to time.


----------



## dmp78

i've been doing a lot of nothing lately. i do work, but after i get home it's a lot of sitting around aimlessly browsing the web or watching tv. i say "watching" even though i'm hardly engaged at all. 

this has become a pattern for me, especially since it started getting colder and darker early. about halfway through the summer, i had started to go for regular walks, 4-5 times a week. wasn't much, but it did get me out of the house and moving a little bit. once it starts warming up i'm going to have to get back to that. i realize my approach over the last few months can't be healthy - physically or mentally.


----------



## estse

I work full time, play music in a little tiny band, sleep, eat, ****, shower, and read books. That's my life.

I make posts and threads (that fail) on SAS sometimes. Lame.


----------



## Triumph

Sometimes I just love coming home Friday after work and getting my laptop, lying down on my couch, and relishing in the fact that I don't have to work again until Monday. I can just sit, lay down, read, surf the net, or watch a movie. There's definitely a comfort in that. But it's also escapism. So, there is a degree of shame mixed in. But, sometimes, there is no shame only pleasure. I am joining some groups for meet up. I'm just waiting until something catches my eye. But for now, it's Friday night


----------



## slyfox

On rare occasions I do something else, but I usually just sleep and spend my time online. Rarely go out to do anything other than grocery shop


----------



## thedead

24/7 internet with no work to do since the past decade


----------



## Conquer Fear

ils25r said:


> In the old days a typical nerd with nothing to do could:
> 
> - borrow sci-fi books from the local city libraries.
> today its a place full of bums where they go to when group homes kick them out for the day. or free internet always used up by desperate people with no home or internet of their own.
> 
> - go walking, running, bicycyling
> today in many cities, it looks like a bum. The "wrong look" it looks like a bum, or a crazy person in ragged clothes running around. passerbys start cussing or even throwing bottles or cans .
> 
> - practice tennis by oneself at the school court.
> today, it's the same thing. looks like a homeless or unemployed person. kids at break or when school ends steal the balls too.
> 
> - playing an instrument at home. if a piano. bothers the whole neighborhood. violin, same thing with the higher frequency acoustics easily passing through walls or across a street.


Yea and as a loner, it is very hard for me at least, to do any of these things regularly. I don't dress well or shave regularly, so it almost feels pointless to start dressing sharp when I have nowhere to go.

I am in New York City and many people here are rich or poor, I don't fit in with either and have no clue how to dress, look or act.

Being alone just seems to add high levels of suspicion, like What the F is that person doing walking around alone?

I mean I see people walking alone, but many are dressed flashy, or at least have a sense of purpose, like most are married with kids (not many young people here) I just scream "lost soul" at the very least and am treated so suspiciously that most probably assume much worse

Either way, hard for me to regularly leave the apt. and do activities alone. If I order to deliver, I order from 20 or 30 different restaurants so it appears that I just ordered food alone "for a change" like it is some freak occurance.

Back on topic, it is now for me basically HBO/Showtime/sports games/reality TV (A LOT) computer, celebrity gossip online, porn which somehow is MUCH LESS often than it was (I'm in my late 30's)

NONE OF THIS IS PRODUCTIVE, it is also weird how some days I just want to die all day and then it passes and I just don't care, like wild mood swings, and worst part is despite the hell my life is, I can't bring myself to make any changes

Sorry I went on too long haha


----------



## Kevin001

Pretty much yes. This site has given something to do.


----------



## Lone Drifter

Still waiting for my brain tumour operation so until then I'm housebound and have been since October last year. Right now I can't stand up without getting really dizzy and vomiting, and my left eye has decided to stop working which is a real pain in the backside!


----------



## Glowsphere

Yesterday I didnʻt leave the house and spent probably more than 5 hours just cycling between forums. I feel utterly pathetic, yet instead of motivating me to go out, it just feels even harder to do so. Iʻm embarrassed to be seen, because I feel like Iʻm a disgusting piece of garbage, not physically but in my mind, actions and soul.



ils25r said:


> A side note: I check out the suicide forums, and nobody talks any detail about why they are suicidal, it's all generalities. only on SAS is where some talk in detail like it's a therapy forum yet I wonder if it's not safe because much of SAS is still exposed publicly to the general web and even to nosy prospective employers, and there's like 11 tracking cookies on this very page! ;


Curious what suicide forums these are?


----------



## ArrowFan84

No Limit said:


> I always dread the moment when someone at work asks me what I'm doing for the weekend or how my weekend went because I'm a home body for the most part besides doing errands like grocery shopping, gym, etc.


This. Some days I do go out and do stuff but it's always after work and never after dinner. Other days I do get off work and I don't do anything. Then there's the dreaded "Do you have any plans for the weekend?" and I used to lie but now I just say "nothing but I'll wing it." I do like to take road trips and just drive around to clear my head and go places but once I'm at those places, I keep to myself and walk aimlessly around.


----------



## yellowpages

This describes how I was for a few years. I was like a hikikomori, except I did venture outside every now and then (mainly to see family and stuff).

I have a job now, but when I'm not working, I pretty much just stay at home, doing nothing alone.


----------



## Conquer Fear

ils25r said:


> I know what you mean about getting food..


No actually I don't have a job I am a complete loser...
I posted somewhere else, NYC, same as London, Los Angeles etc. are all a shell of what they used to be, there is no sense of community, no one talks to anyone anymore everyone is texting or facetiming or tweeting... all the heart and soul have been sucked out of the communities, partially because all REAL people have been priced out. I have read this about those 3 major cities based on real accounts...there is nothing here anymore, in a way

Anyway, I have gotten very weird about food. I purposefully order for delivery almost all the time which adds up... but I tried ordering food to go and picking it up and what happens is you end up waiting in the restaurant for a couple of minutes AT LEAST while 3,4, or 5 people in groups can all judge you or at the very least look happy, well-adjusted, and part of some idiotic in-crowd who I'm sure drink Margheritas and play beer pong or do shots or whatever young cool people do these days. Wow what do i have to do to get into that club? haha So can't deal with waiting for food and picking it up, people inside restaurants tend to dress well, so I can't even really roll out of bed and just pick up food...

Eating out alone is ten times worse, I used to but only pizza places which tend to attract the most insane people, like if I can go in and buy a grape soda for $1 and sit down, well then who CAN'T come in?

I am suicidal a lot of the time, but VERY RARELY check those forums, seems like looking that deeply into it would send me over the edge, I just look at "I am alone" forums or other desperate situations, etc.

One thing about dressing well, almost all the people I see in this area jogging biking or playing tennis have the newest flashiest most official outfits, like incredibly easy to spot them, I wear the SAME CLOTHES to play basketball, tennis, jogging or lifting weights (LITERALLY) this was when I was active years ago. I mean none of these people are olympic athletes yet all seem to wear the trendiest clothes for every event, who even cares you know, but my point is they look like typical for what activity they do, I look atypical in everything I do haha


----------



## CWe

Definition of doing absolutely nothing


----------



## victoriangirl

I was doing nothing for quite some time last year - after I was fired from a job from hell. I really needed time to recover from that hell so I was fine with doing nothing. I did go for walks which helped me stay sane. I also watched a lot of tv shows and films online - another way to get away from reality. 

Now for the last 2 months I have been doing this online course and I LOVE IT. I started following all kinds of courses online - mostly free stuff and it is a whole new world for me. I truly enjoy learning something new and challenging myself. It is also an excuse not to want to go back to work - I tell myself and people around me 'I am back to being a student now, so no time for a job'. At some point I have to go back to working but till that day (and I will do everything to extend that date as far away as possible), I will be online improving myself. 

You can try it out too via openculture.com

Good luck!


----------



## Lone Drifter

Conquer Fear said:


> Being alone just seems to add high levels of suspicion, like What the F is that person doing walking around alone?


I've said it before (and I think made a thread about it somewhere) but single men can't go anywhere alone without some judgemental idiot painting us to be bad guys. Go to the park alone? You're a pervert looking at kids. Go to the supermarket alone? You've done something wrong in your relationship and now have to buy the groceries yourself. Go to the cinema alone? Well you're just plain weird.

Most of the time it doesn't bother me but once in awhile you get 'that look' from someone and it annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Conquer Fear

ils25r said:


> "i am alone" are out there besides SAS?
> i would like to go to those cheap pizza places. Sometimes I go to those chinese express places like PandaExpress. But I often chicken out and just take the food to go. And may just eat in my car out in some parking lot somewhere.


Well all you really have to do is type in Google phrases like "I am alone" and "No one likes me" or "I have no friends" and endless threads come up...

The most common I have no friends theory I hear (which I can relate) is "When you get out of college and get older maybe 30's, all your "friends" who get married or have kids... end up history" Women rule everything because men who used to be your friends find some woman, who ends up wanting kids usually, who takes up every minute of every day. If you go out as a married guy, they call every hour or two checking up on you, trust me this happens. You have to pull strings like a mofo just to go out and play cards once a week and get drunk, then are asked with suspicion, 
"So how did it go? Did you have fun?" blah blah... Their old friends end up way below the woman they are seeing in the pecking order, they don't care anymore, it is just life

About ordering food, what I do now almost every day is, I order lunch AND dinner at one time for delivery... so I am ordering massive quantities of food and leaving $3.50 or $4 tip every time... So not ordering food to go is costing me a small fortune if you add it all up... all because I am afraid of looking like a loser and sticking out... the delivery people I think can sense I am pathetic but rather them than an entire restaurant


----------



## Conquer Fear

Lone Drifter said:


> I've said it before (and I think made a thread about it somewhere) but single men can't go anywhere alone without some judgemental idiot painting us to be bad guys. Go to the park alone? You're a pervert looking at kids. Go to the supermarket alone? You've done something wrong in your relationship and now have to buy the groceries yourself. Go to the cinema alone? Well you're just plain weird.
> 
> Most of the time it doesn't bother me but once in awhile you get 'that look' from someone and it annoys the hell out of me.


Yea and if you see a woman alone somewhere, it is more like "wow, that girl is alone... possibilities... is she single...? never really stands out as looking that weird.

I was in the park last year alone, and this Asian kid comes up to me and says, "I am doing a study" blah blah and says "can I ask you a few questions" then says, "why are you alone?" then keeps asking why am I alone over and over... I almost told him I got laid with a hot chick the night before which was true, but I just let it go. He then asked to TAKE MY PICTURE as if I was some kind of weird creature from another planet and I said no. He then said, can I take a picture from the side? You won't even be able to really see your face... and I said no. Can you freaking BELIEVE all this because I was sitting alone on a park bench!!! Other Asian men seem to hate me when I go to the park, but this rarely happens in other places, one asian kid with his friends walked by me in the park and turned around and started looking at me and laughing hysterically.

Going to movies alone is slightly easier, sitting down and getting up is the hardest part. I will purposefully at this point even if I am dying, NOT get up to take a leak because that means more eyes on me, It is almost like I wait till everyone leaves and clears out so I can leave

Going to supermarket alone, I also don't like, some guys walk in confident and you can tell they are worldly or married or have girlfriends etc. Me walking in, I kinda slump over and just slither through unnoticed trying to blend in (which I don't)


----------



## Lone Drifter

Conquer Fear said:


> Going to supermarket alone, I also don't like, some guys walk in confident and you can tell they are worldly or married or have girlfriends etc. Me walking in, I kinda slump over and just slither through unnoticed trying to blend in (which I don't)


I'm confident in supermarkets. It's just that I live in a very traditional town where women still tend to do most of the shopping. Seeing a man get his own groceries, especially with exotic tastes, gets a lot of odd looks. Plus the usual comments about men not being able to shop properly etc.


----------



## loneranger

I did today. Boring, stressful, with anxiety just being at home.


----------



## Lone Drifter

@ils25r

Not sure if this fits the bill but I used to frequent A Lonely Life forums some time back (http://www.alonelylife.com). It was great at first, lots of older folks that I made friends with, but I left due to the teenage cliques hijacking most threads.

May be a better place now though?


----------



## peacelizard

Sometimes I do stuff, but nothing that'll blow your hair back. Occasionally I'll go to Starbucks, get a coffee, people watch for an hour and try to make small talk with the staff. It's 50/50 exposure and something to do. I also go to the range and shoot a couple hundred rounds every week or two. Not sure what people here think of firearms or licenses to carry but I find it helpful


----------



## cloister2

If you do this too much fairly soon you will be sitting in a cemetery plot all day doing nothing. I did this all the time and probably needed help because I believe this lifestyle will kill you. I am trying to change things however.


----------



## Conquer Fear

ils25r said:


> I'll lurk on it for a while and maybe join depending on how it "scans" out.


Again I went to 1 or 2 suicide forums, I am in a slightly better place now, but I liken them almost to, for example, if I was going to go on a plane flight and saying, "I am afraid it will crash" just why even put the thought in your head that way.

Sam Kinison the comedian would never say directly that he was convinced he would die young, he felt he would and his mother even once told him he would die young. The point is, he NEVER said anything like that out loud, it is like verbally saying something could possibly make it happen

Anyway, I went to Starbucks about 30 or 40 times in the last 2 years. Ironically, I never drink coffee or tea, or even hot chocolate, I order an 8 ounce apple juice in a carton for $1.50 and get one marshmallow rice krispies thing. I don't like hot drinks ever, but it must look ridiculous. Everyone there has an official Starbucks cup with a lid and their new hip fancy Expresso drink of the week and all I have is something off the kids menu. I hate the CULTURE of coffee drinking and cafes but this one I can stomach... If I was serious I would dress well and order a hot chocolate but I've kinda given up... one hot chick actually started a conversation last year in Starbucks and I stuttered and mumbled and almost passed out in nerves/embarrassment


----------



## Conquer Fear

peacelizard said:


> I also go to the range and shoot a couple hundred rounds every week or two. Not sure what people here think of firearms or licenses to carry but I find it helpful


Maybe I am weird but shooting a gun for target practice, I dunno how I feel about it, I am not against it, just seems like a way to blow off steam. If you were training to go to war that is one thing, or if your life was in danger.

My apt was almost robbed by a thug posing as a "fresh direct" type salesman, offering like organic food delivered every week for a fee. He was stalling me for wayyyyy too long then asked me to buzz his friend in and was nervous as hell. I was 2 seconds from being killed because if they did get in, they would rather kill me than leave any witnesses so I could pick the guy out of a lineup, wish I had a gun at moments like that


----------



## Conquer Fear

ils25r said:


> .


Yea well the best way In my opinion to get info on something in general is to google it and get just random threads or posts. Major articles or journalists are full of it and give you a P.C. version... like you want the everyman opinion

The 1 or 2 suicide sites I went to last year when I was in a bad place emotionally, yes you might get some support but you will also see or hear people or many people who have given up... and then have to hear in detail what they plan to do,

If you type in, "I am alone" or "I have no friends" amazing how many message boards come up, you will get similar stories but not people on the verge of snapping.

There is always someone in a worse situation than you for the most part


----------



## JamesM2

I recently left my job and currently spend most of my days at home either gaming or surfing the net. I do intend to start making an effort to get out and about more though, since it is summer here and I have all this free time on my hands. 

Back when I worked full time I only had weekends to myself and I would never go out because places like beaches, parks etc would be crowded with other people, and not only that, in weekends people tend to hang out in packs with their family/friends, and if you're alone you really stick out a mile. Now that I have weekdays free hopefully these places will be a lot quieter and I will be brave enough to visit them.


----------



## Nick9075

Yes and its pretty scary. I am pretty much unemployable. If you don't have a career by 40 and worse unemployed or have gaps in your Resume, you are pretty much screwed. I have a degree in accounting & MS in Finance and pretty much srewed.


----------



## JoelNZ

I'm 30 and I don't have a social life and I tend to stay at home a lot. I read books, watch TV, muck around on the internet on youtube/facebook. I guess I'm lucky in a way because I flat with my brother who is a couple years younger than me and I occasionally go out and do things with him. 

Like a lot of us on here though I do spend a lot of time at home doing nothing much. I've always struggled to hold onto any jobs for a good period of time. At the moment I'm a full time student in my second year of a degree. Over the holiday break I haven't been working at all so most of my days are spent at home.


----------



## eukz

I do as well. I didn't go to collegue, don't wanna work, my parents love me anyway, so here I am.


----------



## qwiet

Yepp I am at home doing nothing special on my days off. The rest of the time I am in school. 

Some days are better than others. Days like today I am feeling down, especially if my classmates ignore me. Usually it does not bother me. I guess hearing some of them talk about their friends and social life today, it makes me feel like I am missing out and lonely again.


----------



## ocelot81

I'm doing nothing! I got back from work today around 2:30 pm and since then, other than unsuccessfully getting my taxes done and watching a movie on Netflix, has been a nice unproductive day  

Tomorrow will be different, taxes + Sorceror King + a 3-hour work shift. Sunday will be even busier. After all these years of laziness I still look forward to sitting around doing nothing!


----------



## EMPx

Yeah me as I'm usually to exhausted to do anything else. Lay there in a collapsed heap watching movies and eating. 

Problem is I find myself constantly exhausted.


----------



## P1e2

Yes I have a job and my job keeps me going since it is something to work towards. It's a goal to work towards in that I want to keep improving and actually like my job since its good for introverts. In the past I was or felt pushed to do work that was not me and it was for extroverts and it was very difficult as did not fit in and could not play the politics. 

On my days off I often do little and sometimes try to be social and have gone to meet ups in the past. Lately I'm losing interest in the meetups, but will keep trying and go once in awhile if something really catches my fancy.


----------



## jim11

Yeah, me. Stay at home like a ****ing boss.


----------



## Nick9075

jim11 said:


> Yeah, me. Stay at home like a ****ing boss.


Are youiin your30s?


----------



## jim11

Nick9075 said:


> Are youiin your30s?


This year will be 31. I don't even have to work. Life is beautiful.


----------



## Nick9075

jim11 said:


> This year will be 31. I don't even have to work. Life is beautiful.


Really you are lucky I am 39 and I get frequent panic attacks because I have no prospects. Worse is that I have a degree and the U.S. Job market best since 1999


----------



## fonz

Nick9075 said:


> Really you are lucky I am 39 and I get frequent panic attacks because I have no prospects. Worse is that I have a degree and the U.S. Job market best since 1999


You have to ask yourself though,would you really be any happier with a job?


----------



## Nick9075

fonz said:


> You have to ask yourself though,would you really be any happier with a job?


With the right combo of medication Prozac, Adderall and neurontin yes


----------



## jim11

Nick9075 said:


> Really you are lucky I am 39 and I get frequent panic attacks because I have no prospects. Worse is that I have a degree and the U.S. Job market best since 1999


I used to get very upset and stressed over my financial but I learned to live for today and not to think about tomorrow. It helps to reduce the stress. Also, I really don't work right now. I know the government in my country wants to produce lots of knowledge workers and so they generously give a monthly stipend to those who apply for grad school. I applied it and been in grad school since 2008 lol. I know eventually I will grad and have to get a job but like I said, i live for today.


----------



## Susie43

Im 44 and im always sitting at home.


----------



## cmw7306

I take care of my disabled mother So I am pretty much at home taking care of her and her needs. I don't have much of a social life it's hard to get out and meet people, volunteer, go to school and etc. 
I really do want to meet other people, I hate being this way.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I'm (back) at my folks' home but I earn my meagre keep. Not 'moving forward' in any way, but I think I'm going to have to soon. I'm 27. Things ain't looking bright.


----------



## acinorevlm

Im 30, I just stay home all day. I really want to work, and get out more.


----------



## Nick9075

Same but no one will hire me. One guy called me about a job earlier but was so hung up on why I 'temped' for so long. Why I couldn't find a perm job. He told me I sounded nervous over the phone. This guy who said he was a recruiter just called me out of the blue. The job paid $33,000 he said and I quoted he thought I would be interested because I haven't had a real job in 5 years


----------



## janji

drew02 said:


> I'm not 30+ yet. I'm turning 27 soon and I have the no job stay at home doing nothing with my life. I do have a college degree though but i have S.A and thus am like this.
> 
> You read about those young ppl are who in their late teens and early/mid 20s who do nothing and stay at home and play video games or stuff like that and on the computer all day. I'm curious but are there many of you guys who are 30+ who are like this or is that really rare?


Same I just don't know what to do anymore except walk around the city.


----------



## nicetyy

I have a job but no social life. I sit around thinking how my life goes no where. Lay in the bed for hours ashamed of myself. Wish the bad thoughts could be erased.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreaming1111

I'm functional enough to work but when I do have to look for a job I'm an absolute mess. (Known as the quiet type at work so peeps usually pay me no never mind.) It's why I tend to settle for jobs rather than hold out for something good. When I'm at home I play computer or console games or watch Youtube, Netflix, or Amazon Prime. Once in a while I read a book with the read to me feature  (I know... that's cheating...) So while I usually do stay at home I find lots of ways to distract myself... Not sure if that's good or bad...


----------

